# Neues Produktions Tazer VP FRO kommt!



## Christiaan (4. Juni 2010)

Neuer Hauptrahmen mit ein 951 style unterrohr, und neuen asymmetrischer Hinterbau, das wird es wohl mehr ketten clearance geben, was immer gut ist.

mehr Bilder:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=624232


----------



## bachmayeah (5. Juni 2010)

geile kiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (5. Juni 2010)

unglaublich gut!


----------



## pedalentreter22 (5. Juni 2010)

wow.


----------



## bachmayeah (6. Juni 2010)

würd mich ja interessieren, wie steif der hinterbau ist ohne die eine strebe...gesagt wird, dass es steifer sein sollte..
anbei noch mehr bilder und text hier.


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (6. Juni 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Neuer Hauptrahmen mit ein 951 style unterrohr, und neuen asymmetrischer Hinterbau, das wird es wohl mehr ketten clearance geben, was immer gut ist.
> 
> mehr Bilder:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=624232



Sehr schönes Gerät!
Gefällt ma noch besser als as Alte.


----------



## pfalz (4. Juli 2010)

Weiß emand, ob man ggfs. eine Umwerfer für 2-fach vorne montieren könnte? Suche ein Spassbike, das auch uphilltauglich ist...


----------



## player599 (4. Juli 2010)

ein e-type geht immer.. denk ich...


----------



## Christiaan (5. Juli 2010)

Tazer rahmen haben kein moglichkeit fuer ein umwerfer


----------



## metalfreak (5. Juli 2010)

umwerfer am 4x bike


----------



## pfalz (5. Juli 2010)

es soll ja kein 4xer werden, Schlaumeier...

erst lesen, dann verstehen, dann denken, dann posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (5. Juli 2010)

damit wollte ich auch hinweisen, dass die geometrie usw auch eher gegen uphill sprechen...


----------



## pfalz (5. Juli 2010)

alles klar... simma wieder gut...


----------



## metalfreak (5. Juli 2010)

musste mal mim yeti 4x das weinbiet hochfahren das reichte mir auch schon. war nich so toll


----------



## pfalz (5. Juli 2010)

ich such halte nen Zwitter..so um die 120mm FW hinten, nen Berg sollte man noch hochfahren können (deswegen 2-fach), runter Spaß auf nem Trail, aber halt auch mal nen Pumptrack vertragen...dewegen halt kein all-mountain oder sowas.


----------



## metalfreak (5. Juli 2010)

problem bei den meisten 4x bikes is ja die uphill-tauglichkeit bedingt durch geometrie und verstellbereich der sattelstütze. kommt ein hardtail nich in frage?


----------



## pfalz (5. Juli 2010)

-> PN, das ist sonst zu sehr off-topic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (5. Juli 2010)

dir is hoffentlich bewusst das das tazer 80-100mm fw hinten hat


----------



## pfalz (5. Juli 2010)

ja, is irgenwie komisch...bei Intense auf der HP steht 3,25" bis 4", dann aber auch 100mm-120mm...

Wahrscheinlich macht es mehr Sinn, bei den Amis nach den Zoll-Maßen zu gehen


----------



## iRider (6. Juli 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> ja, is irgenwie komisch...bei Intense auf der HP steht 3,25" bis 4", dann aber auch 100mm-120mm...
> 
> Wahrscheinlich macht es mehr Sinn, bei den Amis nach den Zoll-Maßen zu gehen



Die Zollangabe stimmt. Und im Gegensatz zu vielen hier denke ich dass es bestimmt ein super spassiges Trailbike geben könnte. Habe ne 130 mm Minute an meinem fahre aber eine Kettenführung. Und habe das Bike auch schon Anstiege im Wiegetritt hochgetreten (tiefer Sattel) und es war noch gut machbar. Und wieviel Spass es bergab macht wenn der Trail nicht zu rumpelig ist muss ich wohl nicht erwähnen.   Allerdings wäre mir das Oberrohr zu kurz um es dauerhaft als Trailbike zu fahren, da gibt es aber jetzt ja die lange Version des Rahmens. Dann musst Du nur eine lange Sattelstütze verbauen. Und ich würde ein 1 x 9 Setup mit einem 34 oder 36-er Blatt fahren. 
Alternativ schau ob Du noch einen Blur 4X Rahmen irgendwo herbekommst. Hat 4,5" Federweg.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (6. Juli 2010)

Cooles Rad. Wär ein feiner Hardteil Ersatz. Die Knochen werden schließlich nicht jünger


----------



## evil_rider (8. Juli 2010)

leider -bedingt durch das untere link- wie man sieht, immernoch inkompatibel zu vielen kettenführungen, da hätte jeff nachbessern sollen.


----------



## Christiaan (8. Juli 2010)

KF an meins ist mit eine kleine anpassung doch gut positioniert.




Und mit den langeren oberrohr ist es wirklich gut, bin sehr zufrieden damit, aber denke es ist immer noch nicht in production, mit 23"  toptube


----------



## evil_rider (8. Juli 2010)

auch an deinem ist die kefü ******* eingestellt... sorry, is leider so!


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (8. Juli 2010)

da geb ich dem evil recht. die lg1 sitzt am tazer einfach nur beschissen.


----------

